# What's Your Opinion of The Honest Kitchen Foods?



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi. For those of you who use or have tried the Honest Kitchen foods, how do you like (or not like) them? Have they helped solve any problems for your dogs?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I use it for two specific problems. I otherwise feed raw. My 14 plus year old has brain tumor. One of the nuerological side effects is not being able to swallow well. Honest Kitchen can be made soupy, and is easier for him. 

My three year old is a rescue with multiple problems...one is she has no enamel on her teeth. She has dental care, and her teeth are sealed, but softer than normal, so she can't eat raw either. (she can eat it, and loves it, but the dentist has recommended she not have it..too tough on her teeth)

Pre made raw is not an option because of transportation costs. Honest Kitchen has been good.

The drawbacks...major, it is soft, so no satisfaction from chewing (not a probelm if you can give your dogs bones in between times, which these two cannot have) And because they're not getting anything to chew on, their teeth are dirtier. On raw my dogs never had dirty teeth. For my younger dog it's one of those chicken/egg situations...would raw meaty bones keep her teeth healthier for longer than soft food and dental care?

Mine get either Embark or Force...the two grain free ones, since they were already on a grain free diet. I've been happy with the quality, and service(I buy direct because I can't get it locally)

It is not all they get. But are doing well on it. Initially my old guy lost weight on it, but has stabilized at about 8 lbs less than he was. It's difficult to tell if that's the food or a process of his age and illness.

So, overall I like it. It would not be my first choice for a young healthy dog. For them I'd choose raw every time. I've seen so many dogs have much improved health on fresh raw food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've used the Honest Kitchen Thrive formula for both my senior golden Bentley and my young lab. I always feed grain-free kibble for breakfast and sometimes I feed the HK Thrive for dinner. Both my dogs have done well with it; and I like it because it is gluten-free and lower in carbs than the other formulas. Its carb source is "quinoa". While technically the most ancient of grains, many dogs who have problems with grains (like my Bentley) do just fine with the quinoa. Sometimes I've added a spoonful of canned just to give it an extra meaty taste.

My primary reason for using Honest Kitchen is that I believe it's important for dogs to be exposed to less processed food than kibble. HK is dehydrated which makes it less processed than kibble or canned, but obviously not as fresh as raw. Dogs don't really chew kibble anyway so the teeth cleaning aspect can be solved with an occasional marrow bone. 

If you do decide to try it, I would start with smaller amounts if your dog has only been exposed to dry kibble; and then work up to a full serving.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My dogs LOVE THK foods. They get it every morning for breakfast as it's easier for me if I have any supplements to add to their diet (salmon oil, bug off garlic powder) if I have something to mix it with and on a raw meaty bone diet, that was tough. It's also a matter of convenience for me as I don't usually have time in the mornings to wait for them to eat a big meal and THK usually gets lapped up pretty quick! 

I think its a great quality company... a bit on the expensive side but since I just give it to mine for one small meal per day (dinner is when they get the bulk of their daily food amount) one 10lb box lasts a while for us.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I fed Abby THK Force for three years. I started when her allergies were undiagnosed and I thought they may be food based. Her coat looked great on it and I know she liked it. I really wanted to get both my dogs eating the same thing and when Abby went on Atopica a couple of months ago, I decided to try and switch them both.

So I switched them to CN Lamb and rice a couple of months ago and they are doing fine. But the first time I gave Abby a bowl of kibble she turned to look up at my like "hey, am I supposed to eat this?"

They both gained a couple of pounds when I switched, so I backed them down a bit and they seem to like it fine. 

I like the idea of THK and I do think it is a company very concerned about dogs. But their promo program is not well thought through. I was getting 20% off for a while, which really helped, but then they dropped the discount program altogether and that really hurt the pocket book. 

I would go back if the doggies weren't doing well on CN, though.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I use THK foods (Embark, Force, Thrive & Preference with my own meat added) on an ongoing basis in addition to a raw food diet. I find it really convenient when the raw isn't thawed out in time or to add variety. 

We were on vacation a couple weeks ago and Pippa stayed with my parents. I just sent THK along with her instead of raw as I knew my mom would feel more comfortable and it would be easier with THK. Pippa likes all the formulas we've tried although I can't imagine her ever turning up her nose at any food. If it weren't for the steep prices I would consider feeding it exclusively.

Interesting that others are mentioning weight loss on THK. I notice the same thing if she is fed THK exclusively for a few day or week, etc.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We also love The Honest Kitchen around here, and feed it as a topping to breakfast or stuff it in Kong toys and feed it as a treat. I have fun making it up, and usually add some fresh meat to it like extremely lean hamburger(cooked) or a handful of chicken. This is the closest I dare get to feeding raw, bc my vet is so adamantly against it.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

Ljilly, 

When you add the Honest Kitchen to a Kong, do you freeze it? Or use less water to make it real pasty?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Another THK fan here. With four, we can only afford to use it as a topper. However, I would feed it exclusively ( with human food mixed in) if it weren't so costly. I rotate among Force, Embark and Thrive. Like Cam's Mom, I order direct. www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Dogs loved THK. It just got too expensive.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

GR_Princess said:


> Ljilly,
> 
> When you add the Honest Kitchen to a Kong, do you freeze it? Or use less water to make it real pasty?


I've never added HK to a kong. The packaging says not to leave it out at room temperature for more than like 15 min. or so, I think. Because it is dehydrated food without preservatives, it's not going to do well when wet and sitting at room temperature. If bits and pieces were clinging to the inside of a kong, I'd be concerned about bacteria growing in it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We do freeze kongs with Honest Kitchen. I learned from TippyKayak to put the black kongs through the dishwasher, or just wash them by hand.


----------

